# Call of Duty: Black Ops



## Gidgnömm (10. Oktober 2010)

Hi leute, ich und ein freund wollen uns black ops kaufen, wissen jedoch noch nicht wo....
nun habe ich gerade diese seite gefunden	http://www.gameshop.at/XQ/ASP.index/artikel_id.4175/QX/Call_of_Duty_7__Black_Ops_DOUBLE_PACK_uncut___uncut_Zombie_Mode_PS3.html
und wollte fragen, wie es mit zzgl versandkosten ist etc also ob es sich lohn, da es ja .at ist und was es überhaupt mit zombiemode auf sich hat ;P


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. Oktober 2010)

bestell lieber bei game4game.at. Dort kostet es statt 130 nur 120€ und die Versandkosten betragen 4,90€ statt 5,99€. Außerdem liefert der Shop sehr schnell, dh. das Spiel wird vor Release abgeschickt und kommt am Releasetag bei dir an.
Zombimodus ist afaik so ein Modus wo man unendlich viele Wellen an Zombies überleben muss und seine Bestzeit dabei schlägt, also wie lange man durchhält. Kann das aber nicht 100%ig sagen, habs noch nie gespielt. Kannst ja mal googlen.


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Oktober 2010)

Am besten du schaust dich hier mal durch, da wird jede Frage beantwortet: http://callofduty.4players.de/board60-call-of-duty-black-ops/


----------



## Gidgnömm (10. Oktober 2010)

ok danke schonmal 
naja ich war mir bei zombiemode nur unsicher, dass ich net was falsches kaufe^^ aber wie sich das anhört werde ich das nicht ;9
ty


----------



## Bader1 (1. November 2010)

Tja Fsk schlägt zu.
Der gesamte Zombiemodus wird aus der De Version gestrichen, + eine Scene aus dem SPiel sowie alle Goreeffekte.
Soweit is es ja nochned schlimm, ich kann mir ja die Uk oder die Us Version kaufen, oh wait...scheisse man kann die Uk und usa version nicht im De steam aktivieren, naja gut dann eben aus Österreich holen da sind nur die Hackenkreuze gestrichen aber oh nein wahrscheinlich wird diese genauso verbannt und eventuell kann man diese auch nicht aktivieren bzw updates laden, sauber langsam fang ich an dieses Land mit seinen beklemmten alten Politikern zu hassen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. November 2010)

Ansonsten kann ich noch gameware.at empfehlen, die liefern sauschnell, sind extrem freundlich, schicken auf Anfrage die Keys vorab per Mail oder Telefon und haben außerdem sämtliche Uncut-Versionen. Habe ich bereits erwähnt, wie geil es ist, als Gamer in England zu leben? 
God save the Queen!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. November 2010)

Ich persönlich hab ja kein Problem damit mir die Sachen aus Österreich kommen zu lassen.
Sind doch ein paar lustige Leute da drüben


----------



## Ykon (1. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hab ja kein Problem damit mir die Sachen aus Österreich kommen zu lassen.
> Sind doch ein paar lustige Leute da drüben



Das Risiko, dass die AT Version doch indiziert wird ist mir zu hoch, als dass ich den online support verlieren möchte. Da mich eh nur der multiplayer interessiert, reicht mir die deutsche Version vollkommen. Deswegen würde ich jedem raten, der das selbe denkt, das Gleiche zu tun.

Btw find ich es ein wenig bescheuert Spiele nicht mehr online durch patches usw. zu unterstützen, wenn es der singleplayer ist, der indizierungswürdig ist. Quasi baden es die online Spieler aus, was die singel Spieler vergeigt haben. :S


----------



## Meriane (1. November 2010)

In der deutschen Version fehlt doch der Zombie modus, das ist doch multiplayer ^^


----------



## Makalvian (1. November 2010)

Ist aber wohl trotzdem zu brutal und wenn man ganz großes glück hat wird selbst die im Ausland bestellte Uncut genauso wie MW2 dann bald wieder cut sein


----------



## Ykon (1. November 2010)

Meriane schrieb:


> In der deutschen Version fehlt doch der Zombie modus, das ist doch multiplayer ^^



Guter Einwand. 
Ich meinte jetzt aber den offiziellen mp Teil, der auch rankingtechnisch relevant ist.
Vielleicht ist auch der Zombie Modus der Grund, warum kein support mehr geliefert werden würde. Hmm :S


----------



## ZAM (1. November 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Quasi baden es die online Spieler aus, was die singel Spieler vergeigt haben. :S



Lange nicht soviel Mist gelesen. :O


----------



## LoLTroll (1. November 2010)

Woher habt ihr die Info, dass in der dt. Version der Zombiemodus fehlen wird?

Laut Gamestar wird dieser nähmlich enthalten sein: http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/call-of-duty-black-ops/news/call_of_duty_black_ops,44946,2318172.html

Und das ist auch logisch, immerhin wird diesmal - anders als in WaW- nicht auf Nazi-Zombies geschossen


----------



## Haggelo (1. November 2010)

Also ich hole mir die DE Version, da mir Zombiespiele ziemlich am Allerwertesten vorbei gehen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2010)

Ich hab noch nie einen Teil von Call of Duty gespielt und werde es auch weiterhin nicht tun. ;o


----------



## BlizzLord (1. November 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie einen Teil von Call of Duty gespielt und werde es auch weiterhin nicht tun. ;o



Und das erzählst du uns weil?

Naja hab den ZombieModus mal in WaW(Da gabs denn doch oder xP) gespielt war jetzt nicht so berauschend.


----------



## EspCap (1. November 2010)

Wieso ist der Zombiemodus bei uns überhaupt rausgeschnitten? Seit wann hat Deutschland ein spezielles Problem mit Zombies?
L4D darf hier ja auch verkauft werden... wieso ist das beim Zombiemodus von COD anders?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. November 2010)

Weil COD drauf steht.


----------



## Chakalaker (1. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wieso ist der Zombiemodus bei uns überhaupt rausgeschnitten? Seit wann hat Deutschland ein spezielles Problem mit Zombies?
> L4D darf hier ja auch verkauft werden... wieso ist das beim Zombiemodus von COD anders?



Weil er wohl für uns Deutsche zu brutal ist, wie immer 
Ich denke nicht das was mit Zombies zu tun hat^^
Evtl fliegen ja die Gliedmaßen ab oder sooo


----------



## MasterXoX (1. November 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Evtl fliegen ja die Gliedmaßen ab oder sooo




das tuts nur in der uncut version


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Und das erzählst du uns weil?



Weil mir langweilig ist


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. November 2010)

> Entfernt wurden komplette Sequenzen: Die Folterung von Kriegsgefangenen, in der der Spieler selbst Hand an legt, wurde beispielsweise komplett entfernt. Auch eine zweite Scriptsequenz, in der der Spieler einen vietnamesischen Soldaten mit mehreren Messerstichen erledigt, wurde geschnitten. Ebenfalls entfernt: Ein präziser Kopfschuss, bei denen nicht mit Blut, Knochen und anderen Inhalten gespart wurde.
> 
> Jegliche *Gore-Effekte und Kopfschüsse* werden vermindert bzw. überhaupt nicht in der USK Version vorkommen.
> Auch die AT Version (Österreich) und CH Version (Schweiz) wurden zensiert.
> ...



Dann lass ich es mir halt doch von der Insel rüberschicken

EDIT: Quelle: http://www.gameshop.at/XQ/ASP.index/artikel_id.4293/QX/Call_of_Duty_7__Black_Ops_US_uncut___uncut_Zombie_Mode_PC.html


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Dann lass ich es mir halt doch von der Insel rüberschicken



Solltest du es auf dem PC spielen würde ich dir davon abraten: Über Steam kannst du die UK-Version nicht aktivieren. Außer du hast hier in Deutschland ein UK-Steam-Konto.

Laut 4players.de trifft das auch eventuell auf Konsolen zu bzw. dort wird es keinen Support geben für deutsche Spieler mit der UK-Version. Bei einer Indizierung der AT/CH-Version passiert dasselbige.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. November 2010)

Hmm... das ist durchaus eine wichtige Info. Da werde ich mich wohl von meinem deutschen Steam-Konto verabschieden und mir endlich ein UK-Konto anlegen.


----------



## MasterXoX (1. November 2010)

in der AT Version wurden nur die Hakenkreuze im Zombie modus zensiert also keine sorge


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. November 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> in der AT,CH Version wurden nur die Hakenkreuze im Zombie modus zensiert also keine sorge


----------



## Bader1 (2. November 2010)

So als Frage wie kann ich mir nen uk Steam account anlegen? 
Des erkennt ja das ich in De bin.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. November 2010)

Spontan würde ich sagen, dass Du schon jemanden kennen musst, der sich gerade in UK aufhält.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. November 2010)

Proxy?


----------



## ZAM (2. November 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Proxy?



In 99% der Fälle zu langsam.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> In 99% der Fälle zu langsam.



Hmn, ich hätte gedacht das es zum erstellen eines Accounts ausreicht - darauf zugreifen kann man ja immernoch mit seiner deutschen IP?!


----------



## EspCap (2. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> In 99% der Fälle zu langsam.



Wieso? Wenn man dafür zahlt, kann man auch eine ordentliche Geschwindigkeit bekommen. Ich kenne genug Leute hier in DE die über einen US-Proxy Hulu und Konsorten schauen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wieso ist der Zombiemodus bei uns überhaupt rausgeschnitten? Seit wann hat Deutschland ein spezielles Problem mit Zombies?
> L4D darf hier ja auch verkauft werden... wieso ist das beim Zombiemodus von COD anders?


genau, warum eigentlich. nazizombies ftw. ein teil zur bekämpfung von rechten. aber das ist wohl dezent jugenedgefährdend.

machte aber auf lan einen heidenspaß. wirklich gut gemachter survivalshooter.


hoffe auf den in BO, für WAW gabs sogar dann custom maps


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> genau, warum eigentlich. nazizombies ftw. ein teil zur bekämpfung von rechten. aber das ist wohl dezent jugenedgefährdend.



Das Hakenkreuz und andere nationalsozialistische Symbole sind verfassungsfeindlich. Darum die Zensur.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Solltest du es auf dem PC spielen würde ich dir davon abraten: Über Steam kannst du die UK-Version nicht aktivieren. Außer du hast hier in Deutschland ein UK-Steam-Konto.
> 
> Laut 4players.de trifft das auch eventuell auf Konsolen zu bzw. dort wird es keinen Support geben für deutsche Spieler mit der UK-Version. Bei einer Indizierung der AT/CH-Version passiert dasselbige.



Xbox also hab ich das prob net

und bei der at und ch version sind eben auch kopfschüsse und gore effekte reduziert wie ich bereits schrieb
"Jegliche *Gore-Effekte und Kopfschüsse* werden vermindert bzw. überhaupt nicht in der USK Version vorkommen. 
Auch die AT Version (Österreich) und CH Version (Schweiz) wurden zensiert."


----------



## abe15 (3. November 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Weil mir langweilig ist


Dagegen hilft eine gepflegte Runde CoD 

Ich sage ja nicht, dass du die ganze Serie spielen musst, aber zumindest MW1 und 2 kann man nur wärmstens empfehlen. Das ist story- bzw. inszenierungstechnisch Unterhaltung auf höchstem Niveau. 
Wer Filme wie Black Hawk Down mag oder ab und an 24 schau fühlt sich mit MW wie zu Hause, aber natürlich ist es auch für jeden anderen was. 

Ich persönlich habe zumindest noch nie einen Shooter gespielt, weil ich töten oder ballern wollte. Story ist alles!

Und dann nochmal eben so am Rande... Warum reden eigentlich alle von Hakenkreuzen mit Black Ops? Wie schaut denn die Story da aus, dass man sich darüber Gedanken machen muss? Ich hatte jetzt eigentlich mit einem etwas anderen Setting gerechnet


----------



## Bader1 (3. November 2010)

So ich hab mir jetzt von nem Typen aus den USa ein Steam Acc erstellen lassen, jetzt müsste ich ja Black Ops uk aktivieren können, oder?


----------



## ZAM (3. November 2010)

Bader schrieb:


> So ich hab mir jetzt von nem Typen aus den USa ein Steam Acc erstellen lassen, jetzt müsste ich ja Black Ops uk aktivieren können, oder?



Ich will nichts beschreien und kanns auch nicht bestätigen, aber logge dich mal mit dem Account ein und Such mal nach dem indizierten Spiel mit Aliens und Predator.


----------



## Laz0rgun (3. November 2010)

Euhm, da in diesem Thread ja ziemlich gegensätzliche Informationen rausgegeben wurden, ist der Zombiemode jetzt aus der de-Fassung raus oder nur geschnitten?


----------



## Bader1 (3. November 2010)

draussen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Auch die AT Version (Österreich) und CH Version (Schweiz) wurden zensiert."


So weit ich weis nur die Nazi Symbole im Zombie Modus.... wenn Juckt es?


----------



## Laz0rgun (3. November 2010)

Bader schrieb:


> draussen.



BOAH L3CKT MICH ALLE HARD!!! -.-


----------



## Skatero (3. November 2010)

So gerade UK-Version bestellt.


----------



## abe15 (3. November 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> So gerade UK-Version bestellt.


Wenn ich den Inhalt dieses Threads hier richtig verstanden habe kannst du die gern kaufen und im Regal bewundern, auf einem deutschen Steamaccount aber nicht aktivieren...


----------



## ZAM (3. November 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Inhalt dieses Threads hier richtig verstanden habe kannst du die gern kaufen und im Regal bewundern, auf einem deutschen Steamaccount aber nicht aktivieren...



Jau.


----------



## abe15 (3. November 2010)

Wobei ich auch mal ganz ehrlich sagen muss... Kaufen und cracken - warum eigentlich nicht? Auch wenn bei diesem bösen Wort jetzt ein Schrei durch die Community gehen mag und das Nutzen eines Cracks auch bei Besitz der Originalversion illegal bleibt denke ich, dass irgendwo der Zweck die Mittel heiligt. Ich kann schon verstehen, warum viele Spieler nicht auf den Zombiemodus verzichten wollen. Ich persönlich hab da kein Interesse dran, ich kaufe mir die normale deutsche Version.


----------



## Skatero (3. November 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Inhalt dieses Threads hier richtig verstanden habe kannst du die gern kaufen und im Regal bewundern, auf einem deutschen Steamaccount aber nicht aktivieren...



Ich wohne aber nicht in Deutschland.


----------



## pampam (3. November 2010)

Und wie das das bei den Konsolenversionen von CoD Black Ops? Kann ich die UK/AT Version auf der PS3 spielen, oder wird das auch irgendwie verhindert?


----------



## abe15 (3. November 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich wohne aber nicht in Deutschland.


Touché


----------



## LoLTroll (3. November 2010)

Ich möchte einmal kurz darauf hinweisen, dass der Besitz der UK-Version in Deutschland illegal ist, aufgrund der vorhandenen Nazi-Symbolik.

Und ich weiß nicht ob das ein paar Körperteile und eine vollkommen überzogene Folterszene wert sind...

Und damit ist eigetlich auch klar, dass Activision Blizzard mit dem Wirrwar nur irgendwie versucht, sich an geltendes deutsches Recht zu halten.


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2010)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Ich möchte einmal kurz darauf hinweisen, dass der Besitz der UK-Version in Deutschland illegal ist, aufgrund der vorhandenen Nazi-Symbolik.



Das ist bislang nicht der Fall, da die UK-Version weder der USK, noch der BpjM vorlag. Eine Indizierung fand bis Stand 3.11.2010 nicht statt. Sollte es zu einer Indizierung kommen, bleibt dann noch die Frage: Liste A oder B? In beiden Fällen wäre ein Import der UK-Version für erwachsene Spieler vollkommen zulässig. Erst bei einer strafrechtlichen Verfolgung oder Beschlagnahmung wäre der Titel tatsächlich illegal.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. November 2010)

"@Razyl:

Eine mögliche Indizierung ist nochmal ein ganz anderes Thema.
Fakt ist, dass allein schon die verbotene Nazi-Symbolik das Spiel schon zu einem verbotenen Medium macht.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. November 2010)

Schwierig zu definieren. Dann wären auch Schulbücher und das Internet ein verbotenes Medium.


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2010)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> "@Razyl:
> 
> Eine mögliche Indizierung ist nochmal ein ganz anderes Thema.
> Fakt ist, dass allein schon die verbotene Nazi-Symbolik das Spiel schon zu einem verbotenen Medium macht.



Nein, macht es nicht. Du kannst die Spiele weiterhin legal aus dem Ausland beziehen.


----------



## abe15 (3. November 2010)

So wie ich das weiß ist der Besitz von indizierten Medien weiterhin legal, lediglich Verbreitung und Verkauf sind verboten.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. November 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> So wie ich das weiß ist der Besitz von indizierten Medien weiterhin legal, lediglich Verbreitung und Verkauf sind verboten.


Bei einer allgemeinen Indizierung kannst du auch verkaufen und verbreiten. Es darf aber nicht beworben werden.

@ Razyl: Nach deiner Argumentation wäre auch ein Kauf einer Harkenkreutzflagge aus UK legal.
Solange es keine Ausnahmegenehmigung gibt bleibt Nazi-Symbolik verboten. Punkt.


----------



## ZAM (3. November 2010)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> @ Razyl: Nach deiner Argumentation wäre auch ein Kauf einer Harkenkreutzflagge aus UK legal.
> Solange es keine Ausnahmegenehmigung gibt bleibt Nazi-Symbolik verboten. Punkt.



Jau - und beim Import kann dann schnell mal statt dem Paket nen lustiges Schreiben vom Staatsanwalt im Briefkasten liegen.


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2010)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Bei einer allgemeinen Indizierung kannst du auch verkaufen und verbreiten. Es darf aber nicht beworben werden.
> 
> @ Razyl: Nach deiner Argumentation wäre auch ein Kauf einer Harkenkreutzflagge aus UK legal.
> Solange es keine Ausnahmegenehmigung gibt bleibt Nazi-Symbolik verboten. Punkt.



Du kannst die Spiele legal importieren, solange die BpjM keine Beschlagnahmung des jeweiligen Titels verkündet/beschlossen hat bzw. strafrechtliche Konsequenzen angekündigt hat. Flaggen mit den berühmten Kreuz gehören jedoch schon lange in die Kategorie der Beschlagnahmung. Allerdings kannst du mit ziemlicher Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass die UK-Version von Call of Duty: Black Ops beschlagnahmt wird aufgrund dieser Symbolik, da das Kreuz in Computerspielen laut Satzung der BpjM und anderer Gesetze verboten ist (in Filmen übrigens nicht, was ein Schwachsinn...). Dies war auch schon bei früheren Spielen, wie z.B. beim letzten Wolfenstein-Titel, der in der deutschen Version eines dieser Kreuze doch enthielt und Publisher Activision das Spiel zurückrufen musste. Die BpjM wird also mit einer Sicherheit von 100% den Titel offiziell beschlagnahmen lassen, sobald das Spiel in den Händlerregalen steht. Natürlich nur die internationale Version, alle anderen Versionen sollten damit kein Problem haben. Diese werden wohl auf die Liste B der Indizierung gesetzt aufgrund des Gewaltgrades.


----------



## pampam (3. November 2010)

pampam schrieb:


> Und wie das das bei den Konsolenversionen von CoD Black Ops? Kann ich die UK/AT Version auf der PS3 spielen, oder wird das auch irgendwie verhindert?



Nochmal zu meiner Frage.
Wenn ich jetzt in die Schweiz fahre und mir dort CoD für die PS3 kaufe, dann müsste ich es doch ohne Probleme auch in deutschland spielen können, oder?


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2010)

pampam schrieb:


> Nochmal zu meiner Frage.
> Wenn ich jetzt in die Schweiz fahre und mir dort CoD für die PS3 kaufe, dann müsste ich es doch ohne Probleme auch in deutschland spielen können, oder?



Kannst du auch. Nur sollte die Version indiziert werden kann Activision dir keinen Support mehr für den MP-Modus garantieren, so 4players.de, die dort nachgefragt haben.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. November 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Euhm, da in diesem Thread ja ziemlich gegensätzliche Informationen rausgegeben wurden, ist der Zombiemode jetzt aus der de-Fassung raus oder nur geschnitten?


letzter stand der offiziellen ankündigungen besagt, das er drinne ist.



Bader schrieb:


> draussen.


wie oft denn noch, er ist drinne


----------



## BlizzLord (4. November 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> letzter stand der offiziellen ankündigungen besagt, das er drinne ist.
> 
> 
> wie oft denn noch, er ist drinne



Quellen bitte. 
Sonst steht deine Aussage gegen seine.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. November 2010)

cut:
Mein Link

aber import deutsche version:
Mein Link


----------



## Independent (4. November 2010)

Halbwissen....



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]@ Razyl: Nach deiner Argumentation wäre auch ein Kauf einer Harkenkreutzflagge aus UK legal.[/font]



Das ist es auch! Du darfst diese Flagge sogar in dein Zimmer hängen, solange Sie für Dritte Personen nicht ersichtlich ist. Ich hatte damit schon zu tun, deshalb kenne ich mich aus. Quelle ist auch das LKA.

Du darfst sogar beschlagnahmte titel aus dem Ausland einführen (wenn du 18 bist und diese nich veräußerst) und besitzen. Das musst du aber selber tun und nicht über andere Leute/Versand.

Der Grund warum die Dinger dann beim Zoll oder sonstwo eingezogen werden ist schlicht und ergreifend das Halbwissen der Beamten. Sie kassieren den Titel ein und schicken ihn innerhalb von 6 Monate zu dir.


----------



## ZAM (4. November 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> [...] und schicken ihn innerhalb von 6 Monate zu dir.



Da kenne ich andere Handlungsfälle.


----------



## abe15 (4. November 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> cut:
> Mein Link
> 
> aber import deutsche version:
> Mein Link


Das erklärt doch alles.

Zombiemodus ja, Hakenkreuze nein, abgetrennte Gliedmaßen nein, Knochensplitter nein, rumfliegende Hirnmasse nein, übertrieben brutale und total unnötige Folterszene nein. 
Die Österreichversion macht alle nein's zu ja's, nur Hakenkreuze hat sie ebenfalls nicht.

Also ich kauf mir die deutsche, ich lege keinen Wert auf übermäßige Gewalt.


----------



## Kaputte (4. November 2010)

Hey Buffed-Com

Die Gewaltgrad-Unterschiede wurden ja schon in dem Link zu Gamestar erklärt,

Der Zombiemodus wird jedenfalls devinitiv in der Deutschen Version enthalten sein.

Quellen:
Quelle 1
Quelle 2
Quelle 3
Quelle 4
Quelle 5

Einfach mal googlen, die ganze Sache 

MfG. Der Kaputte / Flo


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. November 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> ich lege keinen Wert auf übermäßige Gewalt.


Ich glaub den meisten geht es um Prinzip, das sie sich nicht vom Staat vorschreiben lassen was sie sehen dürfen und was nicht!


----------



## BlizzLord (4. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich glaub den meisten geht es um Prinzip, das sie sich nicht vom Staat vorschreiben lassen was sie sehen dürfen und was nicht!



Solange da keine Leichen gevögelt werden oder sonstiges ist Zensur einfach sinnlos.
Ich frag mich ja was es ändert.

Nach deren Logik machen "killerspiele" agressiv.
Wenn dann keine Körperteile/Blut/wasweissich mehr fliegen sind die Spiele dann weniger agressivfördernd?

So nach dem Motto:

"Hmm da fliegen ja gar keien Körperteile jetzt bin ich aber beruhigt." oÔ


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich glaub den meisten geht es um Prinzip, das sie sich nicht vom Staat vorschreiben lassen was sie sehen dürfen und was nicht!



Nö ich steh auf sone kranke Scheiße 
Jetzt mal im Ernst...ich bin über 18 und will mir damit nicht noch sagen lassen was ich sehen oder nicht sehen soll.
Das beweist nur das Deutschland seine volljährigen Bürger nicht für voll nimmt.
Deswegen bleibt immer der fahle Nachgeschmack einer beschnittenen Volljährigkeit.

Und ich persönlich finde es eher dumm Krieg auf so eine Art und Weise zu entschärfen.
Krieg ist nunmal brutal und Folter ist alltäglich auch wenn sie offiziell nicht geachtet wird.
Alles was diese Umstände praktisch leugnet, verzerrt damit auch die Wirklichkeit.


----------



## MasterXoX (4. November 2010)

Soweit ich weiß ist die unzensierte Version von Dead Space aber auch in Deutschland erlaubt und dort fliegen Gliedmaßen & Knochen rum


----------



## BlizzLord (4. November 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist die unzensierte Version von Dead Space aber auch in Deutschland erlaubt und dort fliegen Gliedmaßen & Knochen rum



Das konnten sie nicht zensieren weil sonst das ganze Spielprinzip fürn Ar... wär.


----------



## abe15 (4. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich glaub den meisten geht es um Prinzip, das sie sich nicht vom Staat vorschreiben lassen was sie sehen dürfen und was nicht!


In dem Punkt muss ich dir Recht geben.

Die Gamestar hat da aber sehr treffend argumentiert. Mit dieser harten Folterszene (der Spieler zerschlägt eine Fensterscheibe, stopft dem Folteropfer eine Scherbe in den Mund und prügelt dann auf selbiges ein) hätte es aber einfach zu viele Diskussionen gegeben. Ich sehe Frontal 21 schon "Computerspiel lässt Spieler das Foltern trainieren" titeln. Und dann haben wir den Killerspielsalat sofort wieder. 
Wer erinnert sich nicht gern an die F21 Aussage, ein Amokläufer (ich meine es war der von Erfurt) habe mit einem Computerspiel das Zielen trainiert.


----------



## Meriane (4. November 2010)

Hab jetzt die USK-Version bestellt. Für den Multiplayer ändert sich ja nichts und den Singleplayer lad ich mir dann über Rapidshare.


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> In dem Punkt muss ich dir Recht geben.
> 
> Die Gamestar hat da aber sehr treffend argumentiert. Mit dieser harten Folterszene (der Spieler zerschlägt eine Fensterscheibe, stopft dem Folteropfer eine Scherbe in den Mund und prügelt dann auf selbiges ein) hätte es aber einfach zu viele Diskussionen gegeben. Ich sehe Frontal 21 schon "Computerspiel lässt Spieler das Foltern trainieren" titeln. Und dann haben wir den Killerspielsalat sofort wieder.
> Wer erinnert sich nicht gern an die F21 Aussage, ein Amokläufer (ich meine es war der von Erfurt) habe mit einem Computerspiel das Zielen trainiert.



Frontal 21 bringt doch die Aussage bei fast jedem Amoklauf. Erfurt war quasi der Vorreiter davon. Ich meine auch, dass es diese These von Frontal 21 auch bei Winnenden etc. gab. =/


----------



## abe15 (4. November 2010)

Hierzu mal dieses Video:
Habe es schon vor Jahren gern verlinkt wenn es um das Thema Frontal 21 und co ging. Ein argumentativ einfach verdammt gut gemachtes Video das präzise zeigt, wie unseriös und objektiv die Berichterstattung der öffentlich Rechtlichen ist. 
Übrigens einer von 100 Gründen, weshalb ich niemals GEZ zahlen werde 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R9JRm3iQQak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Besonders gut ist die Stelle ab ca. 2:59, wo ein sogenannter "Experte" dem Reporter (vermeindlich) erklärt, was World of Warcraft ist.


----------



## Razyl (4. November 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> Hierzu mal dieses Video:
> Habe es schon vor Jahren gern verlinkt wenn es um das Thema Frontal 21 und co ging. Ein argumentativ einfach verdammt gut gemachtes Video das präzise zeigt, wie unseriös und objektiv die Berichterstattung der öffentlich Rechtlichen ist.
> Übrigens einer von 100 Gründen, weshalb ich niemals GEZ zahlen werde
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lXw4ybRUVUghttp:

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist auch wunderbar.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Frontal 21 bringt doch die Aussage bei fast jedem Amoklauf. Erfurt war quasi der Vorreiter davon. Ich meine auch, dass es diese These von Frontal 21 auch bei Winnenden etc. gab. =/



Der Vorreiter war meines Wissens nach Columbine. Danach ging es richtig los weltweit.


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Der Vorreiter war meines Wissens nach Columbine. Danach ging es richtig los weltweit.



Vorreiter war bezogen auf die Berichterstattung von Frontal 21 in Bezug auf Killerspiele, insbesondere Counter-Strike.


----------



## LeWhopper (6. November 2010)

So liebe Leute ich öffne hier mal nen Sammelthread wo wir über alles was mit Call of Duty: Black Ops zusammenhängt diskutieren können 

Habe auch direkt mal ne Umfrage eingebaut.

Also bei mir kommt es alleine auf den Multiplayer an. Wenn das Gerücht stimmt das es vielleicht eine Monatsgebühr haben könnte. Hat sich das Thema CoD für mich erledigt. Ansonsten freue ich mich tierisch drauf 

Lasst mal eure Meinungen hören.


Gruß Lichtseher


----------



## Edou (6. November 2010)

http://forum.buffed....-cod-black-ops/

Gibts schon, bitte da weitermachen. 
Da wird auch schon diskutiert, und ich denke da kann man auch weitermachen und benötigt keinen weiteren Thread. =)


----------



## Haxxler (6. November 2010)

Ich werd den Thread hier mal in einen anderen Black Ops Thread im richtigen Spieleforum verschieben, also wundert euch nicht ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (7. November 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ich werd den Thread hier mal in einen anderen Black Ops Thread im richtigen Spieleforum verschieben, also wundert euch nicht ^^



Danke dachte schon was ist mit meinem Thread los


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2010)

Lichtseher schrieb:


> Also bei mir kommt es alleine auf den Multiplayer an. Wenn das Gerücht stimmt das es vielleicht eine Monatsgebühr haben könnte. Hat sich das Thema CoD für mich erledigt. Ansonsten freue ich mich tierisch drauf



Es wird keine Monatsgebühren geben. Ob das in naher Zukunft für andere CoD-Titel sein wird, eventuell ein CoD Online MMO whatever, ist noch ungewiss.


----------



## LeWhopper (7. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es wird keine Monatsgebühren geben. Ob das in naher Zukunft für andere CoD-Titel sein wird, eventuell ein CoD Online MMO whatever, ist noch ungewiss.



Zitat Gamestar.de : http://www.gamestar...._ops_abo_modell,44946,2316877.html

"Potentielle Multiplayer-Hits wie Call of Duty, Medal of Honor und Halo: Reach  werden Premiuminhalte mittelfristig nur noch kostenpflichtig zur Verfügung stellen. Premiuminhalte seien virtuelle Waren, exklusive Turniere, Ladder und Ranglisten. *Wer viel online spielen wolle, müsse zunehmend dafür bezahlen."
*
Würde mich ehrlich gesagt bei der Kooperation von Blizzard und Activison nicht wundern. Seid der Fusion merkt man die Geldgeilheit richtig. (Mappacks für Cod: Mw 2)


----------



## kadet123 (10. November 2010)

Weiß einer was das Game im Mediamarkt für PC kostet?

MFG


----------



## Arosk (10. November 2010)

50€, total übertrieben, heutzutage geht nur alles Teuer und dann soll man auch noch DLC kaufen...


----------



## Natar (11. November 2010)

ist kampftraining nur mit xbox live verfügbar?


----------



## LeWhopper (14. November 2010)

*So mein Fazit zum Call of Dut: Black Ops Multiplayer*

Ich habe zum Release um 0:00 Uhr angefangen. Es gab zu dem Zeitpunkt schon knapp 4000 Server und wenn man einen Betrat dann hatte man immer FPS Downs (Bilder pro Sekunde gehen auf einmal auf knapp 10 Frames und dann wieder hoch). Dieses Problem verschwand dann um knapp 4:00 Uhr morgens. 

Der Multiplayer Modus macht definitiv Spaß. Endlich keine Cheater mehr. Killstreak Spams. Und Abwechslungsreiche Modi.

Die Server waren gut besucht und ich hatte Zeit alle Spielmodi bis knapp 5:30 Uhr Auszuprobieren.

Doch dann ... hehe ... kam der Schock. Als ich um knapp 15:00 Uhr (nach der Arbeit) wieder zu Hause war ging gar nix mehr. Die Server laggten wie die Hölle und man brauchte Glück mal ein Match zuende bringen zu können, ohne gekickt zu werden.

Dies Beruhigte sich dann aber gegen knapp 20:00 Uhr (lol Kiddie Bett Zeit?  ) wieder.

Alles in allem habe ich so bis Level 33 gespielt (über mehrere Tage verteilt) bis ich dann auf einen netten (scheinbar) Levelhack Server kam der mich (freundlicherweise) wieder auf LvL 1 beförderte. xD
Jetzt sind meine Klassen verbuggt. So das ich mit Level 4 schon meine Pro-Perks hatte + allles an Waffen und Aufsätzen die ich schon gekauft hatte wählen konnte.

Das wär ja alles schön und Gut wenn ich auch meine 5 Eigenen Klassen auch ändern könnte. Denn sobald ich das versuche, werden alle 5 Klassen wieder wie vorher eingestellt. Mal schaun was sich da noch tut.

Alles in Allem kann ich das Game jedem Multiplayer-Fan ans Herz legen und wünsche euch Viel Spaß.

Man sieht sich Ingame


PS: Gegen die Lags und FPS Downs gibt schon was von Valve: Guckst du hier!


----------



## Moronic (14. November 2010)

Das einzige was mich wirklich stört ist dass ich nu schon mehrere Male nen Rollback hatte, sprich, die ganzen EP die ich pro Session erspielt hab waren futsch. Und die Hubschrauber nerven, besonders weil ich nur eine Rakete zur Verfügung hab und der böse Roflcopter Flares nutzt.


----------



## LeWhopper (14. November 2010)

Moronic schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich wirklich stört ist dass ich nu schon mehrere Male nen Rollback hatte, sprich, die ganzen EP die ich pro Session erspielt hab waren futsch. Und die Hubschrauber nerven, besonders weil ich nur eine Rakete zur Verfügung hab und der böse Roflcopter Flares nutzt.



Wenn du glaub ich 20 bist bekommst du den Stinger der hat 2 Raketen und manchmal hast du Glück und die Helis werden trotz Täuschkörper abgeschossen. Und wenn du gut bist leg die dir die Killstreak Raketenbatterie ans Herz^^ für nur 4 Kills ne super Luftabwehrwaffe.


----------



## Jester (15. November 2010)

Mich regen die gottverdammten Granatwerfer mittlerweile auf. Du kannst Gegner ja mittlerweile nurnoch von hinten oder direkt mit nem Header killen, sobald die einmal zum Schuss kommen haste ne Granate in der Fresse und das wars. Man man man... 

Btw, welche Waffe nutzt ihr grade? 
Ich hab mir die AUG mit Rotlichtvisier gegönnt, geht ganz nett. Präsizer als die Famas, hat allerdings Dauerfeuer, nicht so wie die M16.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2010)

Sobald ich es durchgespielt habe tausche ich es wieder um. Da ich nicht so Ultradolle auf den MP stehe, bringt mir der SP auch wenig. Da gefällt mir BC2 immer noch besser (auch wenn das Spielprinzip ein wenig anders ist) .


----------



## LeWhopper (15. November 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sobald ich es durchgespielt habe tausche ich es wieder um. Da ich nicht so Ultradolle auf den MP stehe, bringt mir der SP auch wenig. Da gefällt mir BC2 immer noch besser (auch wenn das Spielprinzip ein wenig anders ist) .



Umtauschen geht net^^ Du musst es beim Kauf mit einem Steam Account verknüpfen und das Spiel aktivieren.


----------



## Landerson (22. November 2010)

Kostet das Spiel wirklich 120-130 Euro bei euch?


----------



## LeWhopper (22. November 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Kostet das Spiel wirklich 120-130 Euro bei euch?



Nein also ich hab 44 Euro bei Saturn bezahlt. Ein Tag vorm Release


----------



## AemJaY (23. November 2010)

Ich bin seit COD4 nur noch enttäuscht.
Der Multiplayer Part hat noch immer diverse Bugs und Probleme.
Via Friend joinen geht nicht mit freunden im selben team joinen geht nicht.
Da muss noch einiges getan werden.

Cheats sind ebenfalls schon unterwegs. Naja n normaler shooter mit problemen und fehlern.
Wenn hier nichts nachgebessert wird und der "versprochene" Patch nicht bald kommt. werd ich das Spiel wieder von der Platte haun.

Was mich am meisten nervt sind, die Perks. Die Helis sind viel zu über krass und man kriegt Sie fast ned runter.
Die Hunde sind hammer geil  Das gibt Frags.
Und all die doofen Messer killer hasse ich am meisten. Das ist ne echte Plage 

Fazit: gutes Spiel, mit noch diversen Fehlern...


----------



## Topperharly (24. November 2010)

fazit zum singelplayer: Sorry, aber den kann man nur mit "sehr geil, zockn" beschreiben


----------



## Landerson (24. November 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> fazit zum singelplayer: Sorry, aber den kann man nur mit "sehr geil, zockn" beschreiben



nach 8 Stunden (in einer Siztung bis 3 Uhr nachts) muss ich dir zustimmen, obwohl es ein bisschen verwirred angefangen hat.


So die oesterreichische Version ist auf dem Index - bravo
Buffed.de Artikel


----------



## MrBlaki (25. November 2010)

Ich sage direkt das ich die normale Cut Version habe.
Mein Problem ist das ich seid 3 Tagen jedes mal wenn ich Black Ops starte die Meldung bekomme "Das Spiel ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar".
Was soll das? Vorher lief alles ohne Problem.


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> fazit zum singelplayer: Sorry, aber den kann man nur mit "sehr geil, zockn" beschreiben



Sehe ich anders. Er ist nett, aber mal wieder nichts neues. Jede Scriptsequenz gab es schon einmal und wurde nur minimal abgeändert und die Action spielt sich auch nur normal, wie in jeden anderen CoD. Das Einzige was Treyarch hinbekommen hat im Gegensatz zu Infinity Ward ist die Rahmenstory, die durchaus spannender und etwas logischer ist, auch wenn es weiterhin Logik-Fehler im Gameplay gibt. Der SP hat durchaus Spaß gemacht, aber unterscheidet sich nicht sehr viel von den vorigen Teilen, zudem die KI weiterhin sau blöde ist und nur durch Masse glänzt.


----------



## LeWhopper (27. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Er ist nett, aber mal wieder nichts neues. Jede Scriptsequenz gab es schon einmal und wurde nur minimal abgeändert und die Action spielt sich auch nur normal, wie in jeden anderen CoD. Das Einzige was Treyarch hinbekommen hat im Gegensatz zu Infinity Ward ist die Rahmenstory, die durchaus spannender und etwas logischer ist, auch wenn es weiterhin Logik-Fehler im Gameplay gibt. Der SP hat durchaus Spaß gemacht, aber unterscheidet sich nicht sehr viel von den vorigen Teilen, zudem die KI weiterhin sau blöde ist und nur durch Masse glänzt.



Nicht nur das. Während der Ladezeiten immer diese wild zusammengeschnittenen Cutscenes gehen mir persönlich derbst auf die Nerven.

Ausserdem ist mein Bug mit dem Klasseneditor immer noch nicht behoben  Ich kann immer noch keine Klassen ändern geschweige denn was kaufen ich hab schon knapp 60.000 Cod Points. Aber was nützen die dir wenn du immer noch in schlecht Erstellten Klassen rumrennst. (Das mein Level-Reset natürlich genau dann passieren musste wo ich neue Waffen getestet habe war ja klar.)


----------



## BassaD (28. November 2010)

Tachchen,

Also ich finde den Story Modus rund um gelungen. Cut oder uncut, na ja, ich nehme an das ist geschmacks Sache. Mich stört es nicht wirklich ob nun alles wegfliegt oder nur ein bisschen Blut spritzt.

Wo ich her die Probleme habe ist der Multiplayer. Sehr oft Standbild und dann Absturz oder aber auch gerne mal keine Verbindung zu Steam. Wobei Letzteres das schlimmste Problem ist. ich versteh nicht wie sich Treyarc mit Steam/Valve einlassen konnte. Es ist der übelste Mist, die Server laggen wie Hulle und dann halt die andauernden "Connection Losts" gehen einem einfach tierrisch auf den Sack.

Zu mal ich heut mit Prestige angefangen habe (So spät, weil ich noch meine CoD-Karte bearbeiten wollte mit den CoD Points) und MINDESTENS 20.000 EP, wahrscheinlich sogar mehr, durch diese verkackten connection lost verloren habe und somit immer noch Lv. 12 bin -.-.

Nichts alle trotz immer noch ein gutes gelungenes Spiel. Die aufgezählen Probleme/Bugs sollten sich leicht beheben lassen - hoffentlich - und habe es auch so geschafft ein schickes Video zu machen  (Eigenvermarktung Incoming!) 

Call of Duty Black: Ops - Frag Movie by [MeMo] BassaD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJp419d3tBY

Guckt es euch an und sagt mir eure Meinung - Bitte 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Bassad - EU Norgannon


----------



## Landerson (9. Dezember 2010)

BassaD schrieb:


> Wo ich her die Probleme habe ist der Multiplayer. Sehr oft Standbild und dann Absturz oder aber auch gerne mal keine Verbindung zu Steam. Wobei Letzteres das schlimmste Problem ist. ich versteh nicht wie sich Treyarc mit Steam/Valve einlassen konnte. Es ist der übelste Mist, die Server laggen wie Hulle und dann halt die andauernden "Connection Losts" gehen einem einfach tierrisch auf den Sack.



Und das ist der Grund warum ich froh bin das Spiel auf der PS3 zu spielen - oder allgemein Multiplayer. Wie ich es gehasst habe damals. Irgendwas war immer falsch im Single oder Multiplayer.
Grafikkarte zu schwach, Soundkarte zu quaeckig, Server laggy, Processor zu lahm. etc. pp.


----------



## Diclonii (10. Dezember 2010)

Anfangs funzte bei mir SP und MP fehlerfrei, ich habe die anderen ausgelacht die sich beschwert haben nix funzt etc.
Jetzt seit 1ner Woche, einfach so ausm nichts, laggs, freezes, Abstürze, einfach mal so derbe Grafikfehler im Spiel, teilweise Mousedelay egal wie hoch die Sensivity ist etc. - kotzt mich nun doch schon an^^
Nur der SP funktioniert immer noch fehlerfrei, aber den hab ich schon durch. :/

Btw am 02. Bday gehabt und die X360 S + Black Ops Uncut bekommen, nebenbei zock ich mit paar Kumpels halt über Xlive, läuft eindeutig um einiges besser als die PC Version, null Probleme aber was nicht ist kann noch werden ^^ macht aufjedenfall deutlich mehr FUN als aufm PC ohne laggs, resets, freezes und so


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Dezember 2010)

Diclonii schrieb:


> macht aufjedenfall deutlich mehr FUN als aufm PC ohne laggs, resets, freezes und so



bloß nerven da die Hosts die immer neu gesucht werden müssen und dann total ausfallen ( zumindestens bei PS3 ) und die Lobbyprobleme...
aber sonst geil ^^


----------



## Karvon (15. Dezember 2010)

ist der zombie modus jetzt drin oder nicht? hab bei steam die deutsche version....im steam steht mit zombiemodus...habs aber noch nirgends gesehn...

MFG


----------



## Feuerwirbel (16. Dezember 2010)

Das heißt Überlebenskampf und kannst du im Startmenü auswählen


----------

